# How often does your poodle come into heat?



## Jemsy (Jun 6, 2020)

My Molly had her heat cycle at 9months old. Will her next heat cycle be every 6 months from now on or does it vary? She is a miniature poodle but very small for a miniature I would even question whether she is a toy poodle. Thank you in advance


----------



## Vee (Mar 2, 2018)

My girl started hers at 9 months and she is every 6 months. Yes it can vary so you are best checking often.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Variety of poodle is determined by the parents size, so if they were toys, she's a toy. If they were mini's, she's a mini. If they were one of each, she's intervariety, and I'd just call her whatever size she reaches .

Toys can go oversize as well as smaller, and mini's can go oversize as well as smaller. There have been a few times thru post Victorian breeding history where the varieties were crossed to breed in or out certain features so that genetic history can crop up occasionally.

Re Heat cycles, the 6 months is a generality. Small breeds can go into heat more frequently and it may take several cycles to regulate. After the first heat is an optimum time for spaying for best long term health outcomes, fyi.


----------



## Jemsy (Jun 6, 2020)

Vee said:


> My girl started hers at 9 months and she is every 6 months. Yes it can vary so you are best checking often.


Thank you.


----------



## Jemsy (Jun 6, 2020)

Rose n Poos said:


> Variety of poodle is determined by the parents size, so if they were toys, she's a toy. If they were mini's, she's a mini. If they were one of each, she's intervariety, and I'd just call her whatever size she reaches .
> 
> Toys can go oversize as well as smaller, and mini's can go oversize as well as smaller. There have been a few times thru post Victorian breeding history where the varieties were crossed to breed in or out certain features so that genetic history can crop up occasionally.
> 
> Re Heat cycles, the 6 months is a generality. Small breeds can go into heat more frequently and it may take several cycles to regulate. After the first heat is an optimum long term health window for spaying, fyi.


Thank you.


----------

